# gute fantasy Buchreihe gesucht!



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. Dezember 2009)

Hay,
wie der Thread Titel schon sagt, suche ich eine gute fantasy Buchreihe für den Winter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
In den letzten Jahren ist bei mir das Lesen aufgrund verschiedener MMOs leider vieeeel zukurz gekommen und da ich mir kürzlich eine schöne Lesepfeife gekauft habe fehlt mir nun nur noch
die passende fantasy Buchreihe. Ich bevorzuge Fantasygeschichten, die sehr umfangreich und oftmals auch über mehrere Bücher mit tausenden Seiten gehen...also eine Welt in die man sich absolut reinversetzen kann. Außerdem hab ich schon immer so nen kleinen Hang zur dunklen Seite gehabt und fände es daher mal ganz spannend eine Bücherreihe zulesen, die sich eher auf das Böse focussiert. Zudem find ich detailiert beschriebene Kampfszenen besonders spannend und stehe eher nicht so auf Bücher ohne Action.
Die üblichen Verdächtigen, wie der kleine Hobbit, die restlichen Herr der Ringe oder WoW Bücher oder auch Eragon habe ich bereits gelesen und würde mich sehr über eine "neue" Welt freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Was lest ihr zur Zeit? könntet ihr mir was empfehlen?

Mfg, Maga


----------



## Qonix (13. Dezember 2009)

Die Zwerge

Die Orks

Die Elfen

Die ...

usw.


----------



## Sin (13. Dezember 2009)

[entfernt, Offtopic & Provokation]

Also was ich empfehlen kann sind die Terry Pratchet Bücher, wenn du auf Fantasy mit Humor stehst, alternativ die Aion AGBs.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

ich kann dir noch die narnia-serie empfehlen

Die buecher >>>>> der film^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann dir sehr die "Ulldart" reihe von Markus Heitz (die Zwerge) empfehlen.

sehr spannend und sind glaub ich 9 bücher mittlerweile erschienen...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulldart


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Dezember 2009)

Die Original "Conan"-Romane, Band 1-3, von Robert E. Howard aus den 1930er Jahren kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3453520696...MSGD03DDDN2EYK0

Hab alle drei schon durch und mich dürstets nach mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte da dann noch die "Gotrek & Felix" Reihe mit mehr als 13 Bänden und "Malus Darkblade" mit 7 Bänden. Beide Reihen sind sehr gut geschrieben und einfach nur gut


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

Bartimäus-Trilogie


----------



## shadow24 (14. Dezember 2009)

also das was xxl schon in seinem post angesprochen hat, kann ich dir nur empfehlen.dazu gibts eine Reihe "Soldatenbücher" die auch in dem Warhammer 40000-Universum spielt, welches sehr düster ist und vor Action nur so strotzt.hier ein Bild dazu vom ersten Band:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in dem Buch geht es um die sogenannte Imperiale Armee,die aus Millionen von Soldaten besteht, welche von zigtausend Planeten rekrutiert werden und im Kampf gegen Aliens und Chaos bestehen müssen. Diese Buchreihe handelt von "Gaunts Geistern", eine Spezialeinheit von ca.2000 Mann, welche die einzigen Überlebenden ihres Planeten sind.
Kämpfe werden seitenlang genau beschrieben und sind mitunter sehr sehr blutig...und da du schreibst das du es etwas düster magst sind die Romane von Warhammer oder Warhammer 40000 für dich eine Pflichtlektüre.di ewerden dir gefallen.
wenn du nicht so auf Scinece Fiction stehst, dann les erstmal die Bücher die xxl empfohlen hat...


----------



## shadow24 (14. Dezember 2009)

hier noch das Bild von der Romanreihe Malus Darkblade.düsterer gehts kaum noch und die Action ist Splatter pur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (14. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du mal ganz was anderes lesen möchtest, aber trotzdem nicht auf Fantasy verzichten willst, dann kann ich dir Walter Moers ans Herz legen. 
Rumo zum Beispiel. 
Viel Action, viel Humor und eine komplett andere Fantasywelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider gibt es nicht all zu viele Bücher von ihm. 


Lg Trini


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (14. Dezember 2009)

Die gesamte Die elfen Reihe, sind mitlerweile 8 bücher fast alle um die 500+ seiten lang. die witcherreiche ist auchs ehr nett also der Hexer vorlange des gleichnamigen Videospiels, Ulduat soll auch sehr Spannend sein, meine freundin ließt es, ist auch grad kurz vorm ende, die Andersreihne von Hohlbein ist sehr nett genauso wie seine Chronik der Unsterblichen.
die Von xxi und Shadow angesprochenen bücher sind auch sehr nett, meistens aber leider nur was für leute die sich mit dem gesammten universum befassen.
einige World of warcraft und Warcraft wieso Diabloromane sind sehr gut geschireben, aber auch eher was für leute die sich in der materie befinden...
Die Conanreihe kann ich auch Wärmstens empfehlen, einziger "nachteil" sie besteht aus lauter Kurzgeschichten rundum Conan.

Also in erster Linie würde ich sagen die Hexer/Witcherreihe von Sapkowskie und seine Narrenturmreihe und die Elfenreihe, da du für diese Bücher keinerleid Vorwissen jeglicher art eines Komplexen universums brauchst.


----------



## Winipek (14. Dezember 2009)

"Die Chronik der Drachenlanze" von von Tracy Hickman + Margaret Weis
Mit eine der schönsten Fantasy- Reihen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Dezember 2009)

ich habe es hier schon tausendmal angepriesen und werde es wieder tuhen

Zamonien-Romane von Walter Moers:

Die 13½ Leben des Käpt’n Blaubär,
Ensel und Krete,
Rumo & Die Wunder im Dunkeln,
Die Stadt der Träumenden Bücher,
Der Schrecksenmeister

jedes einzelne Buch davon ist ein absolutes Meisterwerk


----------



## SicVenom (14. Dezember 2009)

Darkblades Schlachten würde ich auch empfehlen, allerdings auf englisch.
Die Zwergen Reihe ist auch super, aber du da du eher auf böses stehst... AAber der gute Herr Heitz hat auch ein Buch über die Albae rausgebracht, weiß aber nicht mehr genau ob das böse genug für dich ist^^
Hat aber Spaß gemacht das zu lesen und die Albae sind einfach ein nettes Volk xD am 2. Teil wird wohl schon gearbeitet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi, also:


David Eddings: elenium Trilogie ( 8 mal gelesen )  + 3 Folge Bücher ( 4 mal gelesen ). Mal was wo man nicht Nachdenken muss ^^ aber sehr gut gemacht.


"Die Oger"  von keine Ahnung. Lese ich gerade. Richtig geil gemacht. Viel zu lachen derber Humor aber Fantasy. Vorallem da ein Oger mal auf die Meschen schaut.



Die Buchreihe um den Blutigen Neuner. Wie hieß es gerade. Kriegsklingen oder so. Keine Ahung. War auch sehr gelungen.


----------



## Silmyiél (14. Dezember 2009)

Bernhard Hennen 
- Die Elfen,
- Elfenwinter,
- Elfenlicht, 
- Elfenkönigin

Die ElfenRitter (auch von Hennen)
- Die Ordensburg
- Die Albenmark
- Das Fjordland

Zusatz
- Elfenlied

Die Elfen, Die Elfenritter und Elfenlied gehören alle zusammen in eine "Welt" und spielen auch immer wieder mit den gleichen Personen. UNBEDINGT LESEN !


Raymond Feist:

- Die Midkemia Saga + die dann noch folgen ^^


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du eine absolut "neue" Welt willst, Mitte Ende des 21. Jahrhunderts angesiedelt, aber IM Cyberspace, kann ich dir "Otherland" empfehlen. Für die Bücher wird Tad Williams vielerorts als der Tolkien des 21. Jahrhunderts angepriesen. Besonders faszinierend ist, dass die Hauptfiguren in ein Netzwerk von bekannten und unbekannten Roman- und Filmwelten geraten, das von skrupellosen Geschäftsleuten, die nach der Unsterblichkeit und Göttlichkeit streben, erschaffen wurde. Man hat also eine Hauptgeschichte, die aber Weltenwechsel-bedingt immer wieder in eine andere Dimension gehoben wird und mit Nebengeschichten versehen wird. Großartig.


----------



## Trinithi (14. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wenn du eine absolut "neue" Welt willst, Mitte Ende des 21. Jahrhunderts angesiedelt, aber IM Cyberspace, kann ich dir "Otherland" empfehlen. Für die Bücher wird Tad Williams vielerorts als der Tolkien des 21. Jahrhunderts angepriesen. Besonders faszinierend ist, dass die Hauptfiguren in ein Netzwerk von bekannten und unbekannten Roman- und Filmwelten geraten, das von skrupellosen Geschäftsleuten, die nach der Unsterblichkeit und Göttlichkeit streben, erschaffen wurde. Man hat also eine Hauptgeschichte, die aber Weltenwechsel-bedingt immer wieder in eine andere Dimension gehoben wird und mit Nebengeschichten versehen wird.



Ha! Das wollt ich schon immer mal lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab nämlich mit dem Hörspiel angefangen und verdammt noch mal, nichts verstanden. 
Es war unheimlich schwer, der Story zu folgen wenn man, bei den ganzen Spezialeffects, die Sprecher nicht verstehen konnte. ^^


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Sollte es in einer gut sortierten Bücherei geben...bei uns haben sie 3 oder 4 Romane...hab mal wieder mit dem ersten angefangen^^


----------



## Kleito (14. Dezember 2009)

Kann mich eigentlich nur anschließen und "Die Elfen" empfehlen. Bin ich auch grad am lesen.^^

Ansonsten:

Kaltfeuer-Reihe (  C.S. Friedman) 
Hab nur die ersten 4 (von 7) gelesen, gefällt mir aber recht gut

Das Rad der Zeit ( Robert Jordan)
Auch hier hab ich nur einen Bruchteil gelesen (Band 1+2 von 30), aber ist auch sehr gut geschrieben (m.M.n.)

Edit:
Ist zwar nicht umbedingt eine Buchreihe, aber "Erdsee" ist auch ein sehr tolles Buch, und um Längen besser als der Film (nicht weiter verwunderlich)


----------



## TaroEld (14. Dezember 2009)

Au ja, Otherland. Allerdings muss man schon konzentrierter lesen, da es sonst wohl etwas kompliziert werden könnte ;D Aber wenn man`s mag ist die Reihe absolut grossartig.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann es nicht glauben... Da fragt jemand nach ner tollen Fantasy-Buchreihe und ich finde meine Lieblngsreihe nicht.

Terry Pratched ist zu empfehlen, ganz klar. Ich hab nur ein paar Hörbücher gehört, aber das hat schon gereiht (wurde genannt)

Die Zwerge, alle 4 teile, hab ich durchgelesen und dekorieren mein Regal. Absolut empfehlenswert. (auch erwähnt)

Aber niemand erwähnt die geniale Reihe "Das Schwert der Wahrheit"! Ich habe leider nur das erste Band gelesen: "Das erste Gesetz der Magie", aber fest vor, auch noch die anderen Neun ( in zahlen: 9) durchzulesen. Das erste Band hatte 1000 Seiten (nicht 100!).
Endlich mal ein fantasy-Buch, wo der Autor seine eigene Fantasie benutzt! Neue Kreaturen, coole Zauber, ein verfressener lustiger (trotzdem schlanker), alter Mann als grösster Magier der Welt (...ich verrat nix...). Ich liebe dieses Buch <3
Kauf es, KAUF ES!


----------



## Petersburg (14. Dezember 2009)

Mit Büchern gehts mir gerade genau so wie mit den Animes ich hab das gefühl ich habe alle guten sachen schohn durch und find einfach nichts gutes mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (14. Dezember 2009)

Terry Pratchett ist natürlich, wie Benji9 schon sagte, immer zu empfehlen.^^ Fantasy Humor vom aller feinsten.

Nur weiß ich nicht wo da der Anfang ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab das Point ´n Click (Discworld2) gespielt und war natürlich sofort, totaler Rincewindfan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danach hab ich "Heiße Hüpfer " gelesen. ...usw


----------



## derchidori (15. Dezember 2009)

Wie wärs mit der Vampir Reihe von Anne Rice? Keine Angst, mit kitschigen Twilight Funkel-Vampiren hat das nichts zu tun, ist empfehlenswert. Ansonsten gibts viele coole Bücher von Steven King, zuletzt hab ich "Cell" gelesen, kann ich empfehlen. Da geht es um einen jungen Vater der miterlebt wie die ganze Welt (alle die ein Handy benutzen) durchdreht und die Menschen zu Anfangs chaotischen, später in Schwärmen handelnden Zombies werden. 

Ah, was auch super ist: "Metro 2033" spielt in Moskau nach dem nuklearen Fallout. Die etwa 10'000 Überlebenden der Stadt Moskau haben sich im Metro-System eine neue Welt gebaut, Gefahren durch Monster, aber auch durch unterirdische Politik (Kriege) drohen. Sehr empfehlenswert.

Ich selbst habe mir heute "Let the right one in" bestellt. Das Buch auf dem der geniale schwedische Vampirfilm von vor 2 Jahren basiert, den ich allen Vampirfreunden, aber von Twilight genervten Lesern dringend ans Herz lege.

Oder "Der Weg des Richters"... kann ich nicht mehr genau erklären, ist schon länger her, aber hat mir auch super gefallen. Geht etwas in Richtung Mittelalter Fantasy in eigenem Universum.


----------



## Silmyiél (15. Dezember 2009)

Doch die "Das Schwert der Wahrheit" Reihe von Terry Goddkind kann ich auch nur empfehlen, hab mir gestern Band 11 "Konfessor" gekauft


----------

